# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Flights to Asia all booked up with BA points

## Deal

I checked May and June and everything from Toronto is booked up.  Do new flights open up? I remember checking in December for March flights and lots were available on Cathay Pacific with BA points.

----------


## sankalppatil732

hat is because British Airways is a transfer partner of all three major ... offering a sign-up bonus of 50,000 Avios when you spend $2,000 in 3 months.

----------


## davidsmith36

Go ahead to the BA site to book flights and you are currently offered a decision of a few flights that, on the off chance that you look carefully, are not really worked by BA. They have BA flight numbers yet are offered with accomplice aircrafts – those in the IAG gathering. In the exchange it's known as code sharing. In the event that you are not giving careful consideration when booking, it is not entirely obvious this.

----------

